# Sabo Sight



## kenith_rowe2004 (Mar 1, 2011)

Has anyone used the Sabo sight before. Thinking about getting one. Any information would be helpful. Thanks


----------



## TildenHunter (Jan 14, 2011)

I dont have one but I have used a buddies and they are very cool sights. PM Travissalinas on here. He is a big advocate for them and has been using them since they were brought onto the market.


----------



## kenith_rowe2004 (Mar 1, 2011)

Thanks


----------



## wacker (Mar 22, 2006)

I have one and it was pretty neet but halfway through last season it quit working in low light and cost me a buck from a ground blind, No dots at all unless it is in bright sun. Good idea but IMO too fragile for my bow setup.


----------



## TildenHunter (Jan 14, 2011)

I know they just came out with a new and improved model. Worth a look at anyways.


----------



## travissalinas (Aug 27, 2010)

you definately need to have a auxillary light in low light situations


----------

